# Has anybody ever taken Benadryl for anxiety? or in general



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

This may seem like a weird question but I was asking my doctor if there was anything OTC (besides your so-called OTC antidepressants) that could help anxiety or panic. He reccommended Benadryl. I thought this was kind of weird but doing some more research I found that there are certain antihistamines (for allergies, itch, and rashes) sometimes prescribed to people as anxiolytics. I think one called Hydroxyzine is most frequently used. I was also intrigued b/c when I am on and off certain psychotropic meds, I get really, really itchy. I have terrible allergies (colds, nasal) as well.

Of further interest, in doing some pharmacological research of psychotropic meds, I noticed that the only ones (besides benzos) that have ever helped my anxiety and panic disorder are Remeron, Seroquel, and Zyprexa. Grant it, they all make my DP terrible, but they are the only ones that work for my panic and they work quite well. Interestingly enough, they are the only ones I have taken that are histamine receptor antagonists. There is a theory behind depression by this guy Carl Pfeiffer which characterizes depressives as being high histamine or low histamine. The histamine system goes throughout the body so only ones that may work on the brain could have an effect. I just thought this was interesting. I do remember one person on this board saying Benadryl helped their anxiety so I figure it is worth a shot. I've been on everything else. Prescriptions like hydroxyzine will be more powerful than that but until now...


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

This may seem like a weird question but I was asking my doctor if there was anything OTC (besides your so-called OTC antidepressants) that could help anxiety or panic. He reccommended Benadryl. I thought this was kind of weird but doing some more research I found that there are certain antihistamines (for allergies, itch, and rashes) sometimes prescribed to people as anxiolytics. I think one called Hydroxyzine is most frequently used. I was also intrigued b/c when I am on and off certain psychotropic meds, I get really, really itchy. I have terrible allergies (colds, nasal) as well.

Of further interest, in doing some pharmacological research of psychotropic meds, I noticed that the only ones (besides benzos) that have ever helped my anxiety and panic disorder are Remeron, Seroquel, and Zyprexa. Grant it, they all make my DP terrible, but they are the only ones that work for my panic and they work quite well. Interestingly enough, they are the only ones I have taken that are histamine receptor antagonists. There is a theory behind depression by this guy Carl Pfeiffer which characterizes depressives as being high histamine or low histamine. The histamine system goes throughout the body so only ones that may work on the brain could have an effect. I just thought this was interesting. I do remember one person on this board saying Benadryl helped their anxiety so I figure it is worth a shot. I've been on everything else. Prescriptions like hydroxyzine will be more powerful than that but until now...


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi Gimpy,
Although I do not know of it's useage as far as an anti-anxiety med,
years ago, when I wanted to taper off of Valium, I used Bendryl as something to help me sleep. It helped me very much. I had been on valium...granted low dose, for nearly two years. It was really interesting for me now when I read your post.

hmmmmm...Will probably use it down the road again to help with tapering.

Thanks for the insight.

terri


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi Gimpy,
Although I do not know of it's useage as far as an anti-anxiety med,
years ago, when I wanted to taper off of Valium, I used Bendryl as something to help me sleep. It helped me very much. I had been on valium...granted low dose, for nearly two years. It was really interesting for me now when I read your post.

hmmmmm...Will probably use it down the road again to help with tapering.

Thanks for the insight.

terri


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

Yes, I love Benadryl. One time I was really drunk and got in an argument with my ex which led to me having a panic attack and going to the hospital in hysterics screaming that I wanted to die and to please put me to sleep.

Well they did put me to sleep. And to this day I don't know what the hell they gave me but the next day I woke up extremely tired and thirsty to this nurse telling me I had to leave. I was like no can't I just sleep, and she said no and called me a cab. I could barely keep my eyes open and stay awake to give the driver directions to my house. He had to keep waking me up. I got home and slept all day. I woke up and went back to my boyfriend's and slept some more.

Then I finally woke up and it was so weird, I couldn't move my eyes. I started freaking out and called my dad who picked me up and drove me back to the emergency room. By this time I couldn't move any of my face and could barely talk. My head was like twisting to the side and I couldn't control it.

The doctor injected me with Benadryl. He said I was having an allergic reaction called dystonia and asked if I had taken anything, I said no cuz my dad was right there and I didn't want him to know I went to the hospital cuz he'd get pissed cuz of the money. But anyways, the Benadryl worked right away and I had to keep taking one every 6 hours and I was pretty calm the whole next day. Benadryl makes me sleepy and in a kind of "I just don't care daze" if that makes any sense.

Sorry so long. My racing thoughts aren't going away... why isn't the klonopin and prozac working?!


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

Yes, I love Benadryl. One time I was really drunk and got in an argument with my ex which led to me having a panic attack and going to the hospital in hysterics screaming that I wanted to die and to please put me to sleep.

Well they did put me to sleep. And to this day I don't know what the hell they gave me but the next day I woke up extremely tired and thirsty to this nurse telling me I had to leave. I was like no can't I just sleep, and she said no and called me a cab. I could barely keep my eyes open and stay awake to give the driver directions to my house. He had to keep waking me up. I got home and slept all day. I woke up and went back to my boyfriend's and slept some more.

Then I finally woke up and it was so weird, I couldn't move my eyes. I started freaking out and called my dad who picked me up and drove me back to the emergency room. By this time I couldn't move any of my face and could barely talk. My head was like twisting to the side and I couldn't control it.

The doctor injected me with Benadryl. He said I was having an allergic reaction called dystonia and asked if I had taken anything, I said no cuz my dad was right there and I didn't want him to know I went to the hospital cuz he'd get pissed cuz of the money. But anyways, the Benadryl worked right away and I had to keep taking one every 6 hours and I was pretty calm the whole next day. Benadryl makes me sleepy and in a kind of "I just don't care daze" if that makes any sense.

Sorry so long. My racing thoughts aren't going away... why isn't the klonopin and prozac working?!


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

I don't take the Klonopin-Prozac combo. Must have me confused with someone else. SSRIs make me more depressed and my panic worse when taken at anymore than 1/4 the normal dose. When I took benzos alone I would itch like crazy.

I actually went out and bought some Benadryl today after making that post. Wow, it did work for my panic and anxiety. It made me tired, though. It's probably that sedative/anti-anxiety feeling, though. Who knows, maybe the tiredness goes away after a while and could still work on anxiety. Anyway, it's probably not good to take keep on taking Benadryl three times a day, so I'm going to ask my doctor about this Hydroxyzine next week.


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

I don't take the Klonopin-Prozac combo. Must have me confused with someone else. SSRIs make me more depressed and my panic worse when taken at anymore than 1/4 the normal dose. When I took benzos alone I would itch like crazy.

I actually went out and bought some Benadryl today after making that post. Wow, it did work for my panic and anxiety. It made me tired, though. It's probably that sedative/anti-anxiety feeling, though. Who knows, maybe the tiredness goes away after a while and could still work on anxiety. Anyway, it's probably not good to take keep on taking Benadryl three times a day, so I'm going to ask my doctor about this Hydroxyzine next week.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2004)

Yep, ol' Benedryl is an "Unofficial" calming agent that psychiatrists will sometimes suggest for patients they trust. It's NOT "for anxiety" and they technically shouldn't suggest it, etc...but I even had my psychiatrist mention it to me once towards the end of my symptoms. I asked about what I could take just to take the edge off, fears, anxiety, etc..and he said ol' B.

Peace,
Janine

p.s. Do NOT OVERTAKE it. Take only the recommended amount for allergy symptoms. NO more. More will not make you MORE relaxed. Got it?


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2004)

Yep, ol' Benedryl is an "Unofficial" calming agent that psychiatrists will sometimes suggest for patients they trust. It's NOT "for anxiety" and they technically shouldn't suggest it, etc...but I even had my psychiatrist mention it to me once towards the end of my symptoms. I asked about what I could take just to take the edge off, fears, anxiety, etc..and he said ol' B.

Peace,
Janine

p.s. Do NOT OVERTAKE it. Take only the recommended amount for allergy symptoms. NO more. More will not make you MORE relaxed. Got it?


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

i took it recently for an outbreak of hives i experienced from an alergy to seroquel. after taking it i slept like a baby. i have anxiety.. but i dont see sleep as a remedy for it. id rather be calm and happy than be zombified and MIA for a whole day.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

i took it recently for an outbreak of hives i experienced from an alergy to seroquel. after taking it i slept like a baby. i have anxiety.. but i dont see sleep as a remedy for it. id rather be calm and happy than be zombified and MIA for a whole day.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

I can add that I have taken hydroxyzine. It's a good, all around drug due to the fact it can give nausea relief, itching relief and bring about sleep. Caution: It can kick some people's butt...my husband took one of mine and literally slept for 2 days. He kept trying to wake up but just couldn't. He was so mad at me. :evil: How was I to know? :roll:

I"m also thinking a druggist told me that tylenol pm was just benedryl and tylenol.

In saying "good all around drug", I am not trying to make a drugs are good endorsement. Just an "if you need it" comment.

So interesting this has been brought up. Janine, your comment really adds to the validity as far as OTC help though not particularly recognised by the entire medical profession.

In closing, you might not need the Benedryl 3 X's a day, Gimpy. One has been known to work for me. Maybe do a little adjusting. They can make you washed out... and hungry. For some reason they make me sooo hungry.

Excuse the long post.
terri


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

I can add that I have taken hydroxyzine. It's a good, all around drug due to the fact it can give nausea relief, itching relief and bring about sleep. Caution: It can kick some people's butt...my husband took one of mine and literally slept for 2 days. He kept trying to wake up but just couldn't. He was so mad at me. :evil: How was I to know? :roll:

I"m also thinking a druggist told me that tylenol pm was just benedryl and tylenol.

In saying "good all around drug", I am not trying to make a drugs are good endorsement. Just an "if you need it" comment.

So interesting this has been brought up. Janine, your comment really adds to the validity as far as OTC help though not particularly recognised by the entire medical profession.

In closing, you might not need the Benedryl 3 X's a day, Gimpy. One has been known to work for me. Maybe do a little adjusting. They can make you washed out... and hungry. For some reason they make me sooo hungry.

Excuse the long post.
terri


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

I only had to take the Benadryl so often that one time to make sure the dystonia didn't come back. Oh, and I wasn't asking you personally about the prozac/klonopin, it was just a question to myself I guess, sorry about that. And sorry I posted my long story there.


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

I only had to take the Benadryl so often that one time to make sure the dystonia didn't come back. Oh, and I wasn't asking you personally about the prozac/klonopin, it was just a question to myself I guess, sorry about that. And sorry I posted my long story there.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Peacedove...your story wasn't long. Hey, it can be 10 pages around here if that's what it takes to tell it! :lol: It was a good post on how the benedryl worked for you and that is what we're all looking for. 

Hope those racing thoughts slow down. If they are going to race, try to keep them positive.

Take care,
terri


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Peacedove...your story wasn't long. Hey, it can be 10 pages around here if that's what it takes to tell it! :lol: It was a good post on how the benedryl worked for you and that is what we're all looking for. 

Hope those racing thoughts slow down. If they are going to race, try to keep them positive.

Take care,
terri


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

Thanks terri.


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

Thanks terri.


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

I don't plan on continuing to take it. I figured I might splurge and spend $4 for a pack to see what it did. I've got terrible allergies anyway so it will come in use someday. Although Benadryl worked for a few hours on my anxiety, it made me too tired, which in turn made my DP worse. It did remind me of Remeron somewhat. So, enough for that theory. Interesting little trial, though.


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

I don't plan on continuing to take it. I figured I might splurge and spend $4 for a pack to see what it did. I've got terrible allergies anyway so it will come in use someday. Although Benadryl worked for a few hours on my anxiety, it made me too tired, which in turn made my DP worse. It did remind me of Remeron somewhat. So, enough for that theory. Interesting little trial, though.


----------

